

Show HN: Comment the best content you make with ClipDis - gyoridavid
https://clipdis.com/

======
waffelman
[https://clipdis.com/v/UMNLZ](https://clipdis.com/v/UMNLZ)

------
mrtyprfs
[https://clipdis.com/v/UMNLZ](https://clipdis.com/v/UMNLZ)

------
jasoncalibri
[https://clipdis.com/v/b0okL](https://clipdis.com/v/b0okL)

